# My first show-advise.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So in october ill be going to my first show so do any of you have any valuable advise to offer me.

How do you prep your cats b4 you go?


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Have a read of this sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/10558-cat-show-help-preperation.html it has some great advice for the first time shower.

Which show is it that you are going to? I'm taking Darcy to her first in October at Doncaster Dome- Yorkshire Cat Club and BSH club- :
I've not shown for 10 years, so it feels like my first show again too :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> So in october ill be going to my first show so do any of you have any valuable advise to offer me.
> 
> How do you prep your cats b4 you go?


Just make sure you have done all the obvious things like, trim cats nails, clean his ears, eyes, make sure you take along his vaccination cert and try not to panic.....enjoy the day.....good luck.........Chris


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> Have a read of this sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/cats-shows-events/10558-cat-show-help-preperation.html it has some great advice for the first time shower.
> 
> Which show is it that you are going to? I'm taking Darcy to her first in October at Doncaster Dome- Yorkshire Cat Club and BSH club- :
> I've not shown for 10 years, so it feels like my first show again too :thumbup:


ill see you there then :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

raggs said:


> Just make sure you have done all the obvious things like, trim cats nails, clean his ears, eyes, make sure you take along his vaccination cert and try not to panic.....enjoy the day.....good luck.........Chris


thankyou..and ill give that sticky a read.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

if possable.. ask the show manager for a show buddy.. they will meet you there and take you through everything you need to do on the day.

i think we are at the yorks show so hopefuly see some of you there.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

plenty going then looking forward to meet you all.

Do they mind children going i have a 5 month old.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ill see you there then :thumbup:


I had a hunch


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

yes kids can go... although it is a looooonnnngggg day


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ill see you there then :thumbup:


Jo-pop and Thomas will be there too, it will be lovely to get to meet you all and your gorgeous pusses :thumbup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> it will be lovely to get to meet you all and your gorgeous pusses :thumbup:


refrase that please....


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> refrase that please....


 it says PussES not PussIES lol :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol::lol:

Im only taking the one cat..cadbury hes the chocolate one.

looking forward to meeting all the pf crew.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

The Yorkshire CC do a buddy scheme for first time exhibitors. Just tick the box on the entry form and they will arrange for someone to contact you before the show and arrange to meet up. You should defo do this.
I'm far from an expert as this will only be my 4th show but I am happy to help you as much as I can. I'll pm you my details if you want to meet up. I'll be there quite early I think. Also show a BSH so will be around that section mostly anyway


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi im going to this show im the lady who friends with yours choc boys breeder im going with my ragdoll girl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hi p-r, it will be lovely to meet you yes i remember talking to you a while back and remember your beckys friend.Shes great and been a big help to me..

Wow there is loads of you going i like to say hi, ill be the one with the choc self bsh and a baby in tow lol,will be gr8 to meet you all.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Gosh, it is such a small world!! Its going to be a right little gathering! :thumbup:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I think we'll all have to meet for coffee while the judging is on :thumbup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> refrase that please....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> I think we'll all have to meet for coffee while the judging is on :thumbup:


indeed


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Durhamchance said:


> I think we'll all have to meet for coffee while the judging is on :thumbup:


Well i will be in your section with my ragdoll kitten


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

princessa rags said:


> Well i will be in your section with my ragdoll kitten


Oooh a rival!! What colour is your kitten? Will we be in the same class?

Darcy is blue colourpoint, though it's quite obvious from my signature


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Durhamchance said:


> Oooh a rival!! What colour is your kitten? Will we be in the same class?
> 
> Darcy is blue colourpoint, though it's quite obvious from my signature


Hi yes she will be in same class she is a blue tortie point


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh dear... handbags at dawn ladies


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

lol there will be quite alot of raggie kittens last year there was 6 in the miited/point female class,im not holding out much hope lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

is becky going?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Didnt think she was.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow this post is turning into a blog of all my upcoming future plans!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure whether to go or not now. He's prob not up to the Grand classes yet, I don't feel we have any chance at all and it is a bit expensive as i'd feel the need to do both the YCC and the BSHCC if I did go.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Surely the point isn't only to win? It's the taking part, the atmosphere etc and getting a judges eye onto your boy. YOu thought he wouldn't do well in Championship classes and he did really well . . take the risk . . .it's worth it.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Surely the point isn't only to win? It's the taking part, the atmosphere etc and getting a judges eye onto your boy. YOu thought he wouldn't do well in Championship classes and he did really well . . take the risk . . .it's worth it.


No its not just that. Its balancing up if it is worth the near enough £100 in the run up to Christmas and my sons birthday thats all. I really do want to go, just not sure if it is going to be worth our while and expense.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Eek taken the plunge!
I need to work some overtime now to pay for the day


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

getting closer now imlooking forward to it


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Change my mind, not going now but good luck to all who do.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I went to the Manchester show hoping to buy "goodies" . But there were less trade stands than I thought, yes I realise trade stands are expensive. 

My question - is the show being held in Doncaster a larger show and could there be more trade stands. I am after a new large litter tray as Cook's is flicking litter out of the one currently in the bathroom. 

I found one on eBay but there might be an excuse to visit another show


----------

